# Engine Cleaning



## mchristensen (May 17, 2010)

Thinking about cleaning my engine bay
shall I use APC and a vinyl shine after and some WD40

ore use the 2 products from meguiars to the engine (Meguiars Engine Clean and Meguiars Engine Dressing 
Many years ago i have done it on a old Golf MKI 

If I by APC it can be used for other thinks also, but I am new in detailing so can you say what I also can use it for.


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi there, welcome to the forum
I use APC normally, if it's done regularly then that's all you should need, a good plastic dressing & WD40 yes, I use Aerospace 303 protectant for mines, just spray it on to the wet area after you have rinsed then leave to dry. 
You can use APC for no end of things, depending how you mix it, some quick examples, it can be used for cleaning exterior trim, interiors, carpets, door shuts, wheels arches, tyres, you name it, the list goes on. 
HTH


----------



## mchristensen (May 17, 2010)

Thank you for the good eksampels


----------



## Belleair302 (May 9, 2007)

I would buy a decent de greaser, a selection of nylon brushes and some plastioc dressing # 303 Aerospace is good. Awarm engine, not hot is good to clean, wrap in clingfil any areas that are electrical or not totally waterproofed.

Spray the de greaser liberally over the engine and aggitate with the brushes. Rinse using a wateringcan or pressure washer on fine spray. Clean further if areas have been missed.

Towel dry, then start your engine for a few minutes to remove any additional water.

Towel dry again and then dress the plastics etc.

Dont worry about getting the engine wet so long as the battery, alternator, alarm, and any exposed wires are covered in clingfilm.


----------



## Adnoh (May 26, 2008)

Belleair302 said:


> Dont worry about getting the engine wet so long as the battery, *alternator, alarm*, and any exposed wires are covered in clingfilm.


how do you know where these are for us :newbie:s?


----------

